# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Quinua blanca de Cajamarca

## Víctor Ramírez

Vendo Quinua blanca variedad Blanca de Junin, buena calidad de grano superior a 1.8 mm, en Cajamarca. Cantidad 5500 kilos. Precio a convenir según destino. Preguntar por Víctor Ramírez en el 976 373 151 o solicitar información en comercial.vramirez@hotmail.esTemas similares: vendo 1300 tm de quinua blanca trillada  europa y 700 tm de quinua blanca organica QUINUA BLANCA LAVADA Vendo Quinua blanca OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

----------

